# Organic Co-Sleeper?



## Mommatotwo2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning,

I'm new and have a question about organic, non-toxic, co-sleepers. I've searched the archives and other forums and only found threads that are pretty old. Anywho, I'd like to co-sleep with our baby and would prefer something that is organic, non-toxic. All the things I've found so far are out of our price range and not really what I'm looking for. I just googled again and found this...http://www.snugglemeorganic.com/ It has what we're looking for, plus - it's easy enough to move around for nap times, bathroom breaks and showers for me. lol Any thoughts?

Thanks! Have a great day. :smile:


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Hello, 

I had a look at that co-sleeper. It looks similar in function to how we would sometimes use the Boppy nursing pillow. I understand the attraction but my main worry for actual sleep would be safety. I know that the most recent co-sleeping recommendations I've read are for a firm mattress and no pillows/blankets. I would worry that this would go against this advice. Have you looked into a side-car sleeper?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Also, I wanted to say that I co-slept with both of my kids with just our bed. That's a free and easy way to go. Good luck!


----------



## Mommatotwo2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks! I have looked into the side car, but it feels far away to me. I'll check into the guidelines to see how the snuggle me organic compares. Good points! Thanks.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I checked that item again and urge you to reconsider. I do not think they are in compliance with safe co-sleeping habits or awareness. One of the most fundamental pieces of advice for cosleeping is to avoid sleeping on the sofa with your baby and this product features an image of a baby on a soft, squishy sofa with her infant. I would not trust a product who uses this promotional image with safety advice on co-sleeping.


----------



## Pockets (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi. I'm new to this forum.
I have a questiona about co-sleeping.
Do you little ones wiggle and squirm through the night?
My wee lass (10 weeks) and I co-sleep, but about every half hour or so (often more regularly) she squirms and wakes me. I think it's wind.
Also, after a 1am and 3/4am feed, she will then feed as regularly as every 1-1.5hrs. Any experiences if this?
Thanks.
Pockets.


----------



## Pockets (Aug 12, 2014)

My apologies, I just made the above post a new thread.
Sorry to gate crash the existing discussion!


----------

